# Issues getting TiVo's re-activated



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

For the last two weeks I have been having problems getting 2 TiVo's re-activated.

I have spoken to TiVo (Sky) many times, and they keep saying that they have activated the account, yet the status on both boxes remains as '8: Closed, Call'.

I've done the daily phone call and also tried full resets (and going via the guided setup), but although the call is successful and completes the status remains as '8'.

They said they would try sending a 'Snooze' to one of the boxes, but that didn't have any effect. They have tried again today and one has now changed to status '4: TiVo Internal Testing' - I presume this is only a stop-gap though, and is going to change back to '8: Closed, Call' once the 5 days are over.

I'm not getting anywhere with Sky at all.

Does anyone else have any suggestions on what I can do - Or come across this recently themselves ?

Thanks in advance,

Daniel


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Does anyone have any ideas ?

I've just had another call from Sky on behalf of TiVo - Not much luck either.

They ended the call by saying, if it doesn't work this time 'There is nothing else we can do' !! - Talk about being unhelpful !

Thanks in advance,

Daniel


----------



## derek30.adams (Jan 27, 2009)

Surely the account status on your system must come from their database so either their system can't or won't set it to activated or they have got hold of the wrong Tivo service number(s) and are hitting them instead.

Weird!


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

The service numbers are definitely the correct ones as they are managing to change them to status 4.

Maybe there is a general issue with their systems not updating to the correct status - but they don't know what to do or how to fix it, and have all but given up (

Daniel


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It happens every now and again, see these threads:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=392168

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=406485

In particular:


TiVoPony said:


> We've been working with Sky to identify what happened here, and it turns out that some of their systems were no longer connected to us [in the USA] (thus preventing updates to accounts).





TiVoJerry said:


> They[sky] should no longer be using the snooze tool on a regular basis. They should be activating the unit properly. The snooze tool is just meant to cover the gap between your call and when the service activation can be delivered to us.
> 
> It's disappointing to hear that they still aren't processing your subscription properly. My recommendation would be to ask for a supervisor who can get the activation done correctly.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> It happens every now and again, see these threads:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=392168
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info.

I spoke to a supervisor who said they were trying to make contact with their 'contact in the US'. Unfortunately the US contact no longer works there and they are struggling to make contact with anyone else at TiVo.

I got the impression that they have given up.

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I'm trying to make contact with TiVo in the US to try and get this resolved, but having problems getting any replies 

It is very disappointing that Sky are no longer willing to support it. I'm just hoping support for Series 1 boxes is going to be taken over by Virgin, and not just left to die


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd try sending a PM on this site to TiVoJerry above - he sorted it last time.
[edit] argh he's on holidy until the 4th Jan according to his profile.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> I'd try sending a PM on this site to TiVoJerry above - he sorted it last time.
> [edit] argh he's on holidy until the 4th Jan according to his profile.


I was going to try that, but as you say he has turned his PM off at the moment.

Daniel


----------



## jonb42uk (Jan 5, 2011)

any progress on this? i too have been trying to re-activate my tivo account without success. sky are clearly not interested as the last guy i spoke to mentioned that it was not worth it due to small number of tivo users, he also said that the tivo customer staff were told not to re-active any accounts about a month ago. it seems to me that sky no longer have any live link to tivos user accounts - the guy said that sky could not take payments anymore for the tivo accounts


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I'm currently liaising with TiVo US about this, but from their last e-mail it seems that they are not re-activating ANY devices that have had their subscriptions lapsed since their contract with Sky has now ended.

Doesn't sound very promising....

Daniel


----------

